# DS3 Sport



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Test drove a DS3 Sport last weekend, and can honestly say i felt as fast as my mapped TT, a right pocket rocket and nicely put together with quality materials, great seats. can be remapped to 195 bhp  So impressed think i'm going to buy one, but will go for the DS3 Sport plus with leather interior.

Citreon have come a long long way...never thought the day would come when i would step inside a Citreon dealers   

Mods feel free to move this post, but don't flame me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to keep my TT for weekends 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Chavtastic mate glad you liked it :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

It is so chavvy mate I'd rather have a slower mini cooper s


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear what your saying matey, but it really is a wicked drive, and unfortunately with TT prices dropping, it's only a matter of short time that chavs will be invading this site, after they have picked an early TT for no money at all.

Sad but a fact


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

graham225 said:


> I hear what your saying matey, but it really is a wicked drive, and unfortunately with TT prices dropping, it's only a matter of short time that chavs will be invading this site, after they have picked an early TT for no money at all.
> 
> Sad but a fact


Already happening buddy [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Charlie, that particular movement officially started 15 Dec 2006, at 14:47.... ;-)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I drive past a yellow one every morning and I have to say it looks good (for a Sh*troen), you get it for £18k and I will buy it next year off you for 5p :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

They are cool little cars, still the only Citroens id buy would be a 2CV (in irony of course) and the C6.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I drive past a yellow one every morning and I have to say it looks good (for a Sh*troen), you get it for £18k and I will buy it next year off you for 5p

Autocar stated 55% residue after 5 years, if that's the case I won't complain. Don't understand this car snobbery, if a car drives well is well built and looks good where's the problem. I have had numerous cars over the years ranging from BMs, Mercs, Volvo and of course Audi's. If I like a car I like a car fullstop regardless what badge it wears, My wife as an Evoque on order, so I bet the car snobs out there will approve.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

graham225 said:


> I drive past a yellow one every morning and I have to say it looks good (for a Sh*troen), you get it for £18k and I will buy it next year off you for 5p
> 
> Autocar stated 55% residue after 3 years.


That doesnt sound good :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

clived said:


> Charlie, that particular movement officially started 15 Dec 2006, at 14:47.... ;-)


13.47?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

cool looking motors

cooper s would get my money in the category though

don't let the passenger push too hard in the footwell!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like the look of them.

I'd be worried about the build quality with it being French, but I have to say they're a good looking car. I also love the current C5 Touring and the C6 as mentioned above.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

elrao said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, that particular movement officially started 15 Dec 2006, at 14:47.... ;-)
> ...


At a guess when Charlie Joined the TT Forum


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> I really like the look of them.
> 
> I'd be worried about the build quality with it being French, but I have to say they're a good looking car. I also love the current C5 Touring and the C6 as mentioned above.


On my initial test drive last week i felt the build quality was very good all round, good quality materials used, no rattles or squeaks ect ect, i am going to have another test drive at the end of the month, but this time it's for a whole weekend.

So i should get a very measure of the overall quality of the vehicle.

My TT is'nt going far though, my wife is going to have it, so will be able to get my TT fix


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

graham225 said:


> On my initial test drive last week i felt the build quality was very good all round, good quality materials used, no rattles or squeaks ect ect, i am going to have another test drive at the end of the month, but this time it's for a whole weekend.


It's less about the squeeks and rattles and more about the solidity of the whole thing. I remember our 306 XSi made a cross between a ting and a clang when you shout the door.

It certainly wasn't up to 'German' standards.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im going for a look at one of these at the weekend and if ive got time try fitting in a test drive. They seem to be not bad on fuel and insurance isnt that high on them either, it will let me get the TT off the road so i can get it fixed then keep it for the weekends :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> It certainly wasn't up to 'German' standards.


The Germans go to great pains to ensure the door shut sounds good and the cabin feels solid. It's all about insulation and what you perceive. The metal is no thicker! Pull apart your doors. pull up your carpets and it's a mass of thick felt! :lol:

Plus the doors are designed to be air tight!


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have ordered a DS3 Sport Plus 150 THP, having it delivered to my house on 31st August on trade plates, so that i can detail it myself i told the dealer that i don't want them to prep it ( not having a sponge jockey inflicting swirls). I will then take it for my first drive at midnight when the 61 plate kicks in  

A Citroen blah blah i hear some of you say, well we are all entitled to an opinion but at least let that opinion be based on experience. So can i suggest you go out and test drive this particular model, you will be  by the build quality, performance, and general feel of this car..i was. I had the car for an entire weekend and found this car easy and fun to live with, averaged 44 mpg and i didn't spare the 155 horse's (mappable to 195) it accommodated 4 adults with ease.

My particular model comes fully loaded with full leather, cruise control, auto lights/wipers, DRL's, Bluetooth, upgraded stereo,cd player, multi functional steering wheel, folding heated door mirror's, auto dipping rear view mirror,parking sensor's, electronic auto a/c ect ect, all for under £17000.

I will still be keeping my TT because i simply don't want to part with her, i have had her from new and only covered just under 44,000, i will probably keep it in the family and pass her on the my son in a couple of years.

Regards

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

graham225 said:


> I have ordered a DS3 Sport Plus 150 THP, having it delivered to my house on 31st August on trade plates, so that i can detail it myself i told the dealer that i don't want them to prep it ( not having a sponge jockey inflicting swirls). I will then take it for my first drive at midnight when the 61 plate kicks in
> 
> A Citroen blah blah i hear some of you say, well we are all entitled to an opinion but at least let that opinion be based on experience. So can i suggest you go out and test drive this particular model, you will be  by the build quality, performance, and general feel of this car..i was. I had the car for an entire weekend and found this car easy and fun to live with, averaged 44 mpg and i didn't spare the 155 horse's (mappable to 195) it accommodated 4 adults with ease.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. I might go and look for myself!


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Go do it mate, trust me the car is a real eye opener, can't fault it, and pretty exclusive at the mo, I drove to London for the weekend and didn't spot a DS3 on my way there, during my stay in London, and on the way back. I personally can't wait to have my new car. If you decide to test one let me know how you rate it

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

graham225 said:


> Go do it mate, trust me the car is a real eye opener, can't fault it, and pretty exclusive at the mo, I drove to London for the weekend and didn't spot a DS3 on my way there, during my stay in London, and on the way back. I personally can't wait to have my new car. If you decide to test one let me know how you rate it
> 
> Graham


Will do. I like the wackiness of it! 8)


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fair play mate, too many peeps all too ready to jump on the "let's dismiss a lesser badge" before even driving one, I admit I thought I would never enter a Citroen dealership but was intrigued by the strong reviews by Top Gear, Autoexpress, Fifth Gear the list goes on. Well pleased I listened to the experts, and not " badge snobs" the DS IS A CLASS MOTOR.

No I don't work for Citroen, but credit where it's due.... Go test drive

Top Gear Magazine car of the year......who are we to argue


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

graham225 said:


> Fair play mate, too many peeps all too ready to jump on the "let's dismiss a lesser badge" before even driving one, I admit I thought I wod never enter a Citroen dealership but was intrigued by the strong reviews by Top Gear, Autoexpress, Fifth Gear the list goes on. Well pleased I listened to the experts, and not " badge snobs" the DS IS A CLASS MOTOR.
> 
> No I don't work for Citroen, but credit where it's due.... Go test drive


I agree entirely. Badge 'snobs' are not enthusiasts, they're cock wavers. I won't judge any car until I've driven it.

I really hope the Citroen delivers. I've always liked the Peugeot chassis so I've no doubt this will drive similarly.

I'm an Italian car fan and I always buy on personal feeling. The Integrale was scorned initially but now it's deemed a classic! :lol:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely mate "cock wavers" put 4 rings on a DS Sport and it would the best thing since sliced bread. If I like a car I like a car regardless of what badge it wears, but then again I'm an individual not a clone seeking universal approval.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

graham225 said:


> Absolutely mate "cock wavers" put 4 rings on a DS Sport and it would the best thing since sliced bread. If I like a car I like a car regardless of what badge it wears, but then again I'm an individual not a clone seeking universal approval.


Enjoy mate.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I went for a look at one of these today, trying to get myself the diesel version but the money they were looking at for it was too much, i could have went and got myself a new TT for the same amount of money they were offering me it for...shame really as i quite liked the look of them


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck with the new motor Graham, let us know how you get on with it


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

congrats

did you go for some wacky paint colour


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

No mate no wacky colour i'm afraid this is my car at the dealers awaiting PDI http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/ ... /image.jpg

Graham


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thats really smart


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Cheers mate, I think it looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

graham225 said:


> Test drove a DS3 Sport last weekend, and can honestly say i felt as fast as my mapped TT, a right pocket rocket and nicely put together with quality materials, great seats. can be remapped to 195 bhp  So impressed think i'm going to buy one, but will go for the DS3 Sport plus with leather interior.
> 
> Citreon have come a long long way...never thought the day would come when i would step inside a Citreon dealers
> 
> Mods feel free to move this post, but don't flame me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good for you. We bought a new Citroen DS3 DSport with signature pack 1.6 Turbo Diesel 110bhp 270nm in Belle Blue. You are right Citroen have come a long way with build quality. It has kit on it that would cost a small fortune on any other brand. It will hit around the 120mph zone. At 70mph on a motorway we are getting 65mpg. I average around 50mpg in town. If you rag the nuts off it you still get around 40mpg. We went for an economy drive last weekend and got 80mpg, What a result. Still I am not going to cancel my order for my TT.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad your enjoying your DS Sport, i have ordered the 1.6 THP DS Sport Plus, looking forwarding to taking delivery in a 3 weeks.

I think people have dimissed this cracking little car purely because it's a Citroen...more fools them.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

graham225 said:


> I think people have dimissed this cracking little car purely because it's a Citroen...more fools them


I think you're right, maybe they think you have to be called Graham... :lol: :lol:

I saw one in white today parked outside the local Citroen dealer. I think I might pay them a visit just to blag a drive.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> > I think people have dimissed this cracking little car purely because it's a Citroen...more fools them
> ...


I don't think you will be disappointed with the drive, although the power steering is a litle light. you don't have to be called Graham to own one, as the Citroen is owned by my wife whose name is Jacqueline, thats French though. :lol: 
Although it's a great little car, I wil not swap my TT for one. :wink:


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Graham225, yes my wife loves it and it is fun to drive. I am sure you will enjoy the Citreon. Did you try the 204bhp sport that goes like a rat up a drain pipe. :lol: My wife thought the 204 Sport was a little to hardcore for her taste and at 23k a tadge over priced.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Graham Grant said:


> Graham225, yes my wife loves it and it is fun to drive. I am sure you will enjoy the Citreon. Did you try the 204bhp sport that goes like a rat up a drain pipe. :lol: My wife thought the 204 Sport was a little to hardcore for her taste and at 23k a tadge over priced.


Agreed 23k is a bit rich, I do like the DS3 Racing but wouldnt pay that much. I think the interior of my car looks the dogs and will post up some pics when I get it. What TT have got on order, my wife is handing back her Merc (crap in snow) and having my TT (Quattro) so will still get to look after and drive her.... bonus lol

Graham's get a special Citroen deal...... But if your names not Graham then.....well tough luck. :lol:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> > I think people have dimissed this cracking little car purely because it's a Citroen...more fools them
> ...


Warning don't blah a test drive...... You will want to buy one :wink:


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Graham225
I have a new TT Coupe 2.0T FSI Stronic Black Edition Quattro in Daytona Grey Pearl Effect with comfort pack, Electric Folding Mirrors, interior lighting pack and full leather. To be honest I cannot wait for it to arrive as it has been on order since the end of May and I understand it is due sometime in October. Happy day's.


----------

